# Simcoe with Riwaka DH?



## depecid (21/6/21)

Hi guys, 

I've been mainly brewing Belgian beers so I have limited experience with anything else. 

I bought a fresh wort kit from my LHB labelled "Riwaka XPA" and suggests dry hopping with 50g of either Riwaka or Simcoe. I bought one of each thinking id do a 100g dry hop but am now wondering if the two will compliment each other or not? 

Also I plan on dry hopping during active fermentation do minimise o2 as I'm bottling. Will either of these produce grassy flavours if left in contact too long? I'll probably aim for day 4-5 and leave until day 12 before cold crashing.

Appreciate any advice.
Cheers


----------



## duncbrewer (21/6/21)

You could split the hopping and put some in towards the end of ferment say at 1020 ish and then the rest in at about 14 celsius and then cold crash. If you a way to put the hops in bags with magnets you can slide them in and out if needed and won't need to open for oxygen risk.


----------



## depecid (22/6/21)

Cheers, I haven’t heard of hopping at 14 degrees, what does that achieve?

I don’t have magnets or hop bags so the plan was to just chuck them in just before fermentation is over. I’ll consider it for next time though.

After reading descriptions I think I’ll skip the simcoe this time, I don’t really want piney aromas. Unless others have experience with it?


----------



## duncbrewer (24/6/21)

depecid said:


> Cheers, I haven’t heard of hopping at 14 degrees, what does that achieve?
> 
> I don’t have magnets or hop bags so the plan was to just chuck them in just before fermentation is over. I’ll consider it for next time though.
> 
> After reading descriptions I think I’ll skip the simcoe this time, I don’t really want piney aromas. Unless others have experience with it?


It's the temperature that the brewdog people think is best.
Currently dry hopping a sour ipa using the 1020 and 14 celsius two stage approach. 
There certainly is no consensus on the temp and I dry hopped a new zealand pilsner at 3 celsius because that's what the instructions said.

I really believe there is no right answer, but there is some good info in The New IPA discussing dry hopping temps.


----------

